# Kind of high fashion shots



## Vaporous (Dec 19, 2007)

these were some I took self portraits just trying new things and textures and also an opportunity to keep practicing on my post process (still having a bit of an issue on skin but learning). Thanks for looking C&C welcome as always.


----------



## Vaporous (Dec 19, 2007)

I know the lights in eye aren't exactly right but I'm working on that


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 19, 2007)

They, hence you are beautiful - but you knew that.
The skin looks a bit over processed, there is dithering and a general flattening to your process.

What is your approach, and your goal?

-Shea :mrgreen:


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 19, 2007)

1- you're right about the skin.  You should have probably just left it natural to be honest.
2- your lipstick is messy...lol.
3- dont' wear lipstick anyways...I doubt I'm alone when I say that I don't like lipstick.  I've never actually met a man who liked it.

EDIT:  I forgot to say what I like...lol.

you're very good looking, so don't worry about that...
I like your eye makeup in the first one.....but get the top ramen off your head, please...lol


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Dec 20, 2007)

There's a huge problem with this.

Standard onboard flash. Unless it's a ringlight or macro light set up, don't use it. Everything else aside, these are all ruined by the onboard flash that flattened any sort of depth and made harsh shadows that can be seen on the background and neck.


----------



## noob873 (Dec 20, 2007)

The skin is waaay too over done.  And on many parts its obvious how its edited (on the nose/under the lips even eye lids maybe).  Its fine to do some editing on skin to take out the small blemishes and stuff, but if you take it too far its not good.


----------



## The Phototron (Dec 20, 2007)

The critiques and suggestions are sound, but I feel that there should be some encouragements for a reshoot. These gave me the impression that a substantial amount of effort was involved.


----------



## Vaporous (Dec 20, 2007)

My goal was to take something different its not cup o noodle or ramen its moss. So the skin is overdone......It was trial and on my part error..........I lived and learned on this and thank you........as for the lighting I was prepared as you can see from the pupils lighting is not where it should be but I though if it was with a ring light or a proper bounce so to speak it could have came out better and I am aware of that now and then, hence I don't have that , I work with what I have. I just wanted to post something thinking a bit outside the box and someting a bit more different........success failure but not giving up. Thank you for the critique I need more advanced lighting


----------



## noob873 (Dec 20, 2007)

I dont really think they're bad shots, I just dont like the PP you did with them. 
Would you post the originals? Just curious what they looked like.


----------



## Vaporous (Dec 20, 2007)

I wouldn't mind sharing don't get me wrong............ its just that I think Sw1tchFX is spot on..... its my lighting (which I'm working on getting, my studio is primative and very "do it yourself" built) so doesn't matter what the original is the critique of lighting still stands


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Dec 21, 2007)

Vaporous said:


> I wouldn't mind sharing don't get me wrong............ its just that I think Sw1tchFX is spot on..... its my lighting (which I'm working on getting, my studio is primative and very "do it yourself" built) so doesn't matter what the original is the critique of lighting still stands


What you can do if you're using onboard, is use mirrors to deflect it and control where it goes. with 3 mirrors, you can make it look like the light was coming off of camera right, left, whatever. Just angle them.


----------



## Vaporous (Dec 21, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> What you can do if you're using onboard, is use mirrors to deflect it and control where it goes. with 3 mirrors, you can make it look like the light was coming off of camera right, left, whatever. Just angle them.


 
  I know lighting is my downfall but after christmas is should be better ( should be getting a bit more)...............Thank you for the mirror tip SwtchFX. I pay attention to folks like you :thumbup: Angles and lighting......its so easy but so hard.......


----------

